# Superbowl Predictions!



## Irishcat922 (Jan 20, 2005)

Who's going to go? It's down to the wire. My hopeful prediction is Pittsburgh vs. Atlanta. Atlanta is my Familie's Hometown so I gotta route for Hotlanta.:bigsmile: Any team but New England.


----------



## Ivan (Jan 20, 2005)

Not to be a snot, but I guess I am, I predict that I will not watch the game. Sadly, my church is having a Souper Bowl party during the Super Bowl in lieu of the evening service. 

I guess I'm alone on this one...nuf said...


----------



## blhowes (Jan 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Irishcat922_
> :bigsmile: Any team but New England.


It looks like you didn't complete your thought. Did you mean to say:

*Any team, but New England will most likely be one of the teams.*


----------



## govols (Jan 20, 2005)

Falcons are going to lose by 21 to the Pats.


----------



## blhowes (Jan 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by govols_
> Falcons are going to lose by 21 to the Pats.


John,
Have I ever told you how much I appreciate the wisdom of your posts?


----------



## Joseph Ringling (Jan 20, 2005)

Patriots over the Falcons. 30-17!


----------



## Irishcat922 (Jan 20, 2005)

No! No! No! No more Patriots! Steelers and Atlanta! The Bus is gonna roll right over the Pats.:bigsmile:

[Edited on 20-1-2005 by Irishcat922]


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 20, 2005)

Guys, threads like this make giving up the NFL even harder. You're causing me to stumble here 

I want it to be the Steelers vs the Eagles with the Steelers winning.

But I predict it will be the Patriots vs the Eagles with the Patriots winning 17-10


----------



## Irishcat922 (Jan 20, 2005)

No! I think you're wrong there Adam, as a matter of fact all of you guys are wrong.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 20, 2005)

Sean, I hope I am wrong! I want a Pennsylvania Super Bowl!


----------



## blhowes (Jan 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Irishcat922_
> No! No! No! No more Patriots! Steelers and Atlanta! The Bus is gonna roll right over the Pats.:bigsmile:


I'm beginning to think that maybe, just maybe, I may have misunderstood what you were trying to say in your previous post.


----------



## Irishcat922 (Jan 20, 2005)

Well at least one team, Pitt. not Phillly. Is T.O. gonna play this weekend, I heard a nasty rumor?


----------



## jfschultz (Jan 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ivan_
> Not to be a snot, but I guess I am, I predict that I will not watch the game. Sadly, my church is having a Souper Bowl party during the Super Bowl in lieu of the evening service.
> 
> I guess I'm alone on this one...nuf said...



Ivan, "Yet I have left me seven thousand ... all the knees which have not bowed unto" the elongated ball.

My super bowl prediction - my TV will be off only to be budened by such glorification of men on the Monday morning news and hall talk at work.


----------



## govols (Jan 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jfschultz_
> 
> Ivan, "Yet I have left me seven thousand ... all the knees which have not bowed unto" the elongated ball.
> 
> My super bowl prediction - my TV will be off only to be budened by such glorification of men on the Monday morning news and hall talk at work.



Wife put her foot down, eh?


----------



## jfschultz (Jan 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by govols_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by jfschultz_
> ...



No, God did, and it was very well explained and documented by 150 or so men in the 1640's.


----------



## Peter (Jan 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by houseparent_
> But I predict it will be the Patriots vs the Eagles with the Patriots winning 17-10





As long as the Eagles win the NFC championship. If we lose another I predict there will be rioting.


----------



## Me Died Blue (Jan 20, 2005)

1) I'm with Ivan and John on Sunday football and the Sabbath. Would those who watch football on Sundays admit to taking exception to WCF.XXI?

2) I don't give a rip about football anyway unless it's the Bengals, in which case I always have Monday night football and news!


----------



## govols (Jan 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jfschultz_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by govols_
> ...



I'll watch it for ya. I usually don't get to watch all of it nor do I really want to watch all of it b/c it usually isn't that good of a game anyways but I will watch a little.


----------



## Ivan (Jan 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jfschultz_
> [Ivan, "Yet I have left me seven thousand ... all the knees which have not bowed unto" the elongated ball.
> 
> My super bowl prediction - my TV will be off only to be budened by such glorification of men on the Monday morning news and hall talk at work.



Soli Deo Gloria


----------



## blhowes (Jan 24, 2005)

[Edited on 1-24-2005 by blhowes]


----------



## govols (Jan 24, 2005)

Those dratted Filthadelphia Eagles.

I really didn't think the Falcons would win but thought there might have been a chance.

Go Patriots !

[Edited on 24-1-2005 by govols]


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 24, 2005)

What, no congrats on your correct picks Adam?


----------



## Jonathan (Jan 24, 2005)

Just found out the Pats won... 



> No! No! No! No more Patriots! Steelers and Atlanta! The Bus is gonna roll right over the Pats.:bigsmile:


----------



## govols (Feb 2, 2005)

*What\'s the score going to be?*

Pats - 31 
Filthadelphia - 21


----------



## blhowes (Feb 2, 2005)

Returning Superbowl Champion New England Patriots - 20
Worthy Opponent Philadelphia Eagles - 13


----------



## jfschultz (Feb 2, 2005)

The score so far:

Sold out to the World: 7
Maintain the Sabbath: 3



Rom 12:2


----------



## ReformedWretch (Feb 2, 2005)

Can we not give our opinions on the game without selling out? I may watch the Superbowl and am praying that the Lord help me in this area. So I may not! But I don't think discussing it and what you think the outcome will be is "selling out to the world".

Say I give up watchign ANYTHING on TV on the Sabbath. Can I not read about the NFL, stats, etc on te internet or news paper? Can I no longer make any comments in regard to the NFL in any way unless it's negative?


----------



## blhowes (Feb 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by houseparent_
> Can we not give our opinions on the game without selling out?...


Regardless of whether you watch it, don't watch it, tape it and watch later, or whatever, what's your prediction? Eagles by ?? points?

[Edited on 2-2-2005 by blhowes]


----------



## govols (Feb 2, 2005)

I watch it so that I know exactly the names of the players that I need to pray that God will cleanse their heart. Their names are on the back of their jerseys so it makes it easier.

:bigsmile:


----------



## LadyFlynt (Feb 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jfschultz_
> The score so far:
> 
> Sold out to the World: 7
> ...



Seeing as I hold to an evening and morning Sabbath instead of a morning and evening Sabbath....and many do scripturally...I would not say those ppl are sold out to the world.

Our small group is getting together early for study first and then a superbowl party.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Feb 2, 2005)

Ewww....it's all New England, is it? I might have to stay home from small group after all (sigh!)


----------



## jfschultz (Feb 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by houseparent_Say I give up watchign ANYTHING on TV on the Sabbath. Can I not read about the NFL, stats, etc on te internet or news paper? Can I no longer make any comments in regard to the NFL in any way unless it's negative?



One of the unique things about the 4th Commandment is that it is not simply "Thou shalt not." (In King James English, the second person pronouns that begin with "th" are singular. The "y' ones are plural) To make a generalization it doesn't just say thou shalt not work, but also thou shalt not require someone else to work.

This means that you cannot get around the requirements of the 4th commandment by delay taping, or just reading about it in the Monday paper.

Though the looser understanding of the Continental Reformers allows for private recreation, recreational endavors that require others to work were not acceptable.

I used to watch whatever looked interesting on Sunday. As I came under conviction about my own practice, I moved to the Continental View and only watched videos or DVD's. (To provide the Sunday programming, at a minimum, someone has to be working in a control room.) Now the Puritans hold sway and the TV stays off.


----------



## Average Joey (Feb 2, 2005)

My SuperBowl prediction:

The New York Jets are gonna win!!!!Whoohooooo!!!


----------



## blhowes (Feb 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Average Joey_
> My SuperBowl prediction:
> 
> The New York Jets are gonna win!!!!Whoohooooo!!!


If you're a gambling man and your team wins, your longshot bet could pay off pretty handsomely.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Feb 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LadyFlynt_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by jfschultz_
> ...



Colleen,
Refresh my memory>>>>Does your church hold to the same precepts as you in regards to the sabbaths time frame?


----------



## ReformedWretch (Feb 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Average Joey_
> My SuperBowl prediction:
> 
> The New York Jets are gonna win!!!!Whoohooooo!!!



The Jets are my daughters favorite.

And my prediction now is;

Patriots: 38
Eagles: 20


----------



## govols (Feb 2, 2005)

John,

Do you walk to church? What if part of your car(s) was made on a Sunday. Or if something that you prepare at home (rolls, soup, etc.) was made on a Sunday. Packaging material. Cologne, deoderant, brush / combs, shoes, etc., etc., etc.

Unless you drive a foreign car I would say the car idea wouldn't fly b/c the unions wouldn't allow anyone to work on the weekends.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Feb 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scott Bushey_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by LadyFlynt_
> ...



I believe so....pastor insists we prepare for worship the night before, I take that as a yes.


----------



## blhowes (Feb 2, 2005)

John,
Just wondering. In general, do you have any interest in football? If all the NFL games were played on Mondays and Saturdays, would you then have an interest in watching the Superbowl. 



> _Originally posted by jfschultz_
> One of the unique things about the 4th Commandment is that it is not simply "Thou shalt not." (In King James English, the second person pronouns that begin with "th" are singular. The "y' ones are plural) To make a generalization it doesn't just say thou shalt not work, but also thou shalt not require someone else to work.
> 
> This means that you cannot get around the requirements of the 4th commandment by delay taping, or just reading about it in the Monday paper.


So, it'd be a sin if you ever read about the superbowl?


----------



## Scott Bushey (Feb 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LadyFlynt_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Scott Bushey_
> ...



Here's my thoughts on the matter:
Please check and confirm as you are under their care. If they celebrate the sabbath on the Lords day (Sunday sunrise to Monday sunrise), it is my belief that you would be obligated to keep it along with them. I don't believe one could substantiate keeping 'a' sabbath that would be different from when their church family kept it.....


----------



## LadyFlynt (Feb 2, 2005)

Then that would need to be taken with the head of our small group and the eldership, yes? The small group is part of our church. I'll discuss it with hubby.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Feb 2, 2005)

PS....Thank you...


----------



## jfschultz (Feb 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blhowes_
> John,
> Just wondering. In general, do you have any interest in football? If all the NFL games were played on Mondays and Saturdays, would you then have an interest in watching the Superbowl.
> 
> ...



To be honest, I really don't have much interest in football. I used to watch the Rose Bowl if Michigan was playing. (I got a BSE-EE from there in 1970.) The reason pro-sports is on Sunday is because they don't want to compete agaist College sports on Saturday.

To put your question in different terms that would apply to me. I like JAG and CSI. That wasn't too bad in watching too much TV untill they came out with CSI: Miami, CSI: NY, NCIS and even Medical Investigation. Cold Case and Crossing Jordan fall into the same style of program. But I don't watch them because they are on Sunday.


----------



## Me Died Blue (Feb 2, 2005)

This will be the very first Superbowl I will end up not watching ever since I knew what the Superbowl was. Even so, I'm sure I'll hear nothing but talk about it for a couple days afterwards!


----------



## Irishcat922 (Feb 2, 2005)

I can only hope that somehow this game is blacked out in my area, not because of my strong sabbatarian convictions, but because these two teams, I can't stand. Go Cowboys!!


----------



## blhowes (Feb 6, 2005)

Well, the day we've all been waiting for has finally arrived! 

I'm a little surprised, but I may not be watching the superbowl this year, and probably won't tape it to watch it later. I wouldn't say its because of a change of convictions as much as it is a change in attitude and interest.

For a while, it was pretty exciting to turn on the TV during the week and hear them talking about the upcoming superbowl. With all the hipe and buildup for the game, I kept hearing the phrase "...this *Sunday's* superbowl..." and it just kept hitting me how unimportant the Lord's day has become in the world at large. The more they tried to build up the game, the more I started losing interest. 

I'm glad the game starts around 6:30. That's the time that the evening worship service begins, so I'm forced to make a choice between watching the game and going to church and worshipping God. There is no choice, of course, but it did help me put things into perspective. The game seems so trivial compared to gathering to worship God.

Oh well, all I can say is GOOO PATRIOTS ... to church.

[Edited on 2-6-2005 by blhowes]


----------



## Authorised (Feb 6, 2005)

I have a prediction...one week later, no one will *****.


[Moderator: There are better ways of saying no one will care]



[Edited on 7-2-2005 by Dan....]


----------



## Authorised (Feb 6, 2005)

My way was the best.

:bigsmile:


----------



## jfschultz (Feb 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blhowes_
> Well, the day we've all been waiting for has finally arrived!
> 
> I'm a little surprised, but I may not be watching the superbowl this year, and probably won't tape it to watch it later. I wouldn't say its because of a change of convictions as much as it is a change in attitude and interest.
> ...





We had supper at church this evening. A little bit of bread and a small glass of (ugh) grape juice. Much more significant than 22 grown (?) men bashing each other over a ball!


----------



## govols (Feb 7, 2005)

John,

Good for you. We are going to have a supper next week.

Man you missed a pretty good game. Saw most of the last half.


----------



## blhowes (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Authorised_
> I have a prediction...one week later, no one will *****.


Have you ever been to Boston after the Patriots won a Superbowl?







[Edited on 2-7-2005 by blhowes]


----------



## tcalbrecht (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scott Bushey_
> Here's my thoughts on the matter:
> Please check and confirm as you are under their care. If they celebrate the sabbath on the Lords day *(Sunday sunrise to Monday sunrise)*, it is my belief that you would be obligated to keep it along with them. I don't believe one could substantiate keeping 'a' sabbath that would be different from when their church family kept it.....



Does that mean you should not take a job that requires you to prepare for work before sunrise on Monday?


----------



## Average Joey (Feb 7, 2005)

I changed my mind about who will win.I think the New England Patriots will win by the score of 24 to 21.


----------



## lwadkins (Feb 7, 2005)

Wow! Good guess Joe!


----------



## blhowes (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lwadkins_
> Wow! Good guess Joe!


Amazing!, Simply Amazing! How'd he know???


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 7, 2005)

Wow! What a year for Boston sports fans. First, the Red Sox win the World Series. Next, the Patriots dynasty continues. 

Is Boston the 'Hub' of the sports world right now, or what?


----------



## Average Joey (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blhowes_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by lwadkins_
> ...



I think it has to do with me really getting into those Benny Hinn books about faith.


----------



## blhowes (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Average Joey_
> I think it has to do with me really getting into those Benny Hinn books about faith.


It all makes sense now. Thanks.


----------



## Average Joey (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blhowes_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Average Joey_
> ...



I just know that (according to Mr. Hinn) if it didn`t happen that way,I didn`t have enough faith.


----------



## Joseph Ringling (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> Wow! What a year for Boston sports fans. First, the Red Sox win the World Series. Next, the Patriots dynasty continues.
> 
> Is Boston the 'Hub' of the sports world right now, or what?



Now if only my Celtics could get back to the top of the NBA.


----------



## blhowes (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by skinsfanjoe_
> Now if only my Celtics could get back to the top of the NBA.


In boxing, George Foreman I think proved a point when, way after he had passed his prime, came back and competed with the younger guys. Do you think Bird, McHale, Ainge, Johnson, and the chief might follow suit?

Oh, for the good old days!


----------



## Joseph Ringling (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blhowes_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by skinsfanjoe_
> ...



I sure do miss those days. I use to love watching those old Celtic teams in the 80's. I think Danny Ainge is doing a decent job of trying to undue all the damage that Rick Pitino did when he was in Boston but they are still about three years away from competing for a title in my opinion.


----------

